# Morgrify OMG



## Peter Kaplan (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess I'm still having trouble getting a watermark in to my pictures. Would someone please explain what I need do in order to get this done. Let me tell you what I've done so maybe we can save some time. 1. I have selected Watermarking in the export box 2. I selected a photo 3. I made a small name and copyright box and reduced it to 5'% embossed. What do I need to enter in all the boxes in order to get the embossed image to appear faintly on my picture? The documentation is for the birds..... Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2009)

So you have it installed properly now?  You've installed not just the plugin, but also the Mogrify part as well?

Can you get it to export with a plain text watermark ok?


----------



## Evan (Apr 9, 2009)

Make sure that you have added the Mogrify configuration section in the export screen and that you have set the "Path of Mogrify Application:"


----------



## Peter Kaplan (Apr 10, 2009)

*Watermarks*

Does anyone know of a good app that will make watermarks (simply)?  Mogrify takes way too long to get it operational. This should be an easy process. Thanks. PK


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Apr 12, 2009)

Peter,

Using LR2/Mogrify only took me a minute to setup but it seems something is not working for you. However, simple watermarking is also possible using BorderMaker which is available for various systems.


----------



## emul (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you installed imagemagick? Thats got to be installed for mogrify to work correctly, looks like everything else you done is correct. I have it working and it seamlessly adds a watermark to my shots.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2009)

Peter Kaplan said:


> Does anyone know of a good app that will make watermarks (simply)?  Mogrify takes way too long to get it operational. This should be an easy process. Thanks. PK



You should make sure you put in a feature request to Adobe. One really shouldn't need an external app for this task.

John


----------



## matonanjin (Apr 23, 2009)

Peter Kaplan said:


> Does anyone know of a good app that will make watermarks (simply)? Mogrify takes way too long to get it operational. This should be an easy process. Thanks. PK


 
It took me about 2 minutes and 3' seconds to get LR/Mogrify operational.

But Picture Shark is an easy free one:
http://www.picture-shark.com/watermark_freeware_image_protect_gallery_default.htm


----------



## Evan (Apr 23, 2009)

I think the part that confuses many people is that you have to install Imagemagick and the LR mogrify plugin.  The plugin does not do anything on it's own.


----------



## lilzaphod (May 4, 2009)

Evan said:


> I think the part that confuses many people is that you have to install Imagemagick and the LR mogrify plugin.  The plugin does not do anything on it's own.




If that is the case, doesn't that make the plug-in windows only?  Imagemagick doesn't appear to be compatible with Mac.

**edit** NM, found it.


----------



## DonRicklin (May 4, 2009)

lilzaphod said:


> If that is the case, doesn't that make the plug-in windows only?  Imagemagick doesn't appear to be compatible with Mac.
> 
> **edit** NM, found it.


There is a Mac version of Mogrify. Many LR Mac users use this combination. I've only tested it. Don't actually use it much.

Don


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 4, 2009)

And on the Mac, LR2/Mogrify includes a proper binary for mogrify itself, so you don't need to install ImageMagick separately.


----------



## lilzaphod (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm using LR2/Mogrify. I finally figured it out and customized it like I want after about 2 hours of playing with it.


----------

